# A new rub on the market



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 8, 2006)

A buddy of mine makes this FANTASTIC rub. Tried it out on my ribs and it was the best I have ever had. NO sauce needed with this stuff. Give it a try, you wont be sorry.
Wolf rub BBQ seasoning


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks good, Hopefully i can find it at the store, $11.50 is a little high for a small bottle, but being from Memphis, the BBQ capital of the world (i know, I know, people who live in Kansas City or Texas are already typing how thats not true Haha) I am a dry rub freak, thats how we do it down here. I always try new rubs. I really like corky's and Rendezvous (local BBQ restaurants)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, as long as you realize you're wrong I'll forgive you Chef Jimmy ...  (as Foghorn Leghorn would say - "That's a yolk son")

I spent a year at NAS Memphis (Millington) and as much time as I could eating Memphis BBQ and listening to Blues down on Beal Street back in 1967-1968. 

In TX we BBQ cow - for the rest of the south a BBQ is pig. I have NO problems with that - I love both!

Like you - $12 for an 8-oz bottle of dry rub is a bit much.


----------



## Larry Wolfe (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello everyone! Thanks Bill for the kind words about my Wolfe Rub!

Sorry the price seems high to some folks, I can relate to that. The only way I could sell Wolfe Rub any cheaper is to use lower quality ingredients and/or to mass produce. Either way, Wolfe Rub would lose the quality that I take pride in producing. My integrity is on the line with every bottle of Wolfe Rub that is sold and I'm not about to put my name on something that does not contain the best, freshest and all natural ingredients. Don't get me wrong, there are other fantastic rubs on the market that sell for less. But with the small amount I'm producing and the ingredients I use, I cannot sell it for less. I can't guarantee anything, but I'd be willing to bet if you tried my Wolfe Rub you'd like it. 

Either way, I'm glad I've found this forum to talk about cooking BBQ with you guys. Ya'll have a nice place here.


Larry Wolfe
Link removed


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Feb 10, 2006)

Larry, it's just the $4.50 shipping that gets me. not the price of the rub. I understand that you must use the best. It's like at my restaurant, We are high, but we also get the best and freshest ingredients available. You CANNOT substitute quality. I still plan on getting a bottle of your rub. Good luck.


----------



## Larry Wolfe (Feb 10, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> Larry, it's just the $4.50 shipping that gets me. not the price of the rub. I understand that you must use the best. It's like at my restaurant, We are high, but we also get the best and freshest ingredients available. You CANNOT substitute quality. I still plan on getting a bottle of your rub. Good luck.


 
Thanks Jimmy! The cost of S&H is the downfall of selling products on-line. Heck I just paid $450 to have a $1200.00 BBQ pit shipped from Houston Texas to Virginia, talk about gritting teeth! LOL I send out all of my rub through Priority Mail to get it to the consumer as quickly as possible (2 days). I too cringe at the costs of shipping and I agree with most folks about the shipping and handling costs. 

Thanks again for your input and I look forward to your order.

Larry Wolfe


----------



## bknox (Apr 7, 2006)

Larry,

Kudos for not lowering your standards. I feel your pain and good luck to you.


----------

